# My First Elgin....Need Educated & Opinions



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

I am excited that I bought my first Elgin......I am new to this however I want to do a few things to this bike to get it on the road. What type of tires do you experts recommend? They are 26" and I was thinking the contenental Cream color balloon tires. Also I am looking to put a tank on the frame between the seat and handle bars. Where do I find an old Elgin tank accessorie? Also want a big light on the front and some Elgin grips. Should I leave the paint alone and just seal it like it is? I think someone said this is a 1935 bike. Thank you for any info you can help me with. Also needing a rear kick stand


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks newer than '35 to me--what is the serial #? A set of the repo Chain Tread tires by John--either white or black walls would be good. Not sure if the repo Columbia tank will fit that but if it does it will be inexpensive--if not a tank could get pricey. Paint is pretty much shot-looks like house paint over original. You may try to salvage original with some Goof Off, leave it like it is, or repaint the entire thing. The kickstand on it may actually be correct but dropstands are about $75-90 with the bolts another $20 or so. A few guys on here are capable of recovering the seat back to original as well. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2016)

It's a Murray built bike probably from the late thirties I think it's possible to get the exact Year from the serial number. This frame would only fit a Murray tank and they typically sell for about $200 and you would need one for the straight seat tube. There's a long tank and a shortened version of this but they are both kind of hard to find.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool bike for sure, it's a 38-40 Murray built bike. Please post more pics as you continue on with it. Looks similar to my Murray built 38.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 13, 2016)

I like it the way it is.  I'd make it your work/utility bike.  I'll pm you my number so if yo have and questions you can give me a call.  Elgin bikes are my favorite brand bikes.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2016)

Would like to know what date code is stamped on the left side of the rear hub


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks newer than '35 to me--what is the serial #? A set of the repo Chain Tread tires by John--either white or black walls would be good. Not sure if the repo Columbia tank will fit that but if it does it will be inexpensive--if not a tank could get pricey. Paint is pretty much shot-looks like house paint over original. You may try to salvage original with some Goof Off, leave it like it is, or repaint the entire thing. The kickstand on it may actually be correct but dropstands are about $75-90 with the bolts another $20 or so. A few guys on here are capable of recovering the seat back to original as well. Good luck with your project. V/r Shawn



Thanks my friend I appreciate it


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm thinking it was originally black


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2016)

The date code stamp will be here


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2016)

Here is the hub date code location Scott was referring to. Can see mine pretty clear. D and square = third Quarter of 38.


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Looks like an O with a c below it


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2016)

This frame style was first available for the 1936 model year I think, and produced into at least 1940 from what I've seen.


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> This frame style was first available for the 1936 model year I think, and produced into at least 1940 from what I've seen.



It's got the grease fittings though so wouldn't that mean it was an early version?.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 13, 2016)

One other thought is, they probably had hubs from previous years just hanging around on the shelves and used them anyway.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> One other thought is, they probably had hubs from previous years just hanging around on the shelves and used them anyway.




I tend to doubt that, it doesn't seem likely to me that these companies were operating so loosely that they would have many extra old parts. They were building lots of bikes quickly and sending them down the tracks.


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

So this bicycle is 1936-37?


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 13, 2016)

RustyFox said:


> So this bicycle is 1936-37?




My guess would be it's a 1937 model-year bike, assuming the wheels are original to it.


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> My guess would be it's a 1937 model-year bike, assuming the wheels are original to it.



All original


----------



## RustyFox (Oct 13, 2016)

Where is the best place to order new tires online?


----------



## Barto (Oct 15, 2016)

Late to the discussion, if it was mine, I would look for an original tank and replace any non-Elgin parts, as far as the paint....it's way to far gone for me, I would strip it to metal and spend the money (unless you  an xo it yourself) to give it one hell of a good original style paint job...just my opinion. With that said, I'm a fan of OG paint....but there is a time when it needs a bit of love


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 15, 2016)

RustyFox said:


> Where is the best place to order new tires online?





John make some nice repro tires. Here ya go. 

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/u-...ew-65-00-shipping-all-black-tire.53663/page-4


----------

